# rattlers n briar britches:did a test 2-19-11



## the r.o.c. (Feb 19, 2011)

just wondering how effective briar britches would be against rattler bites.  i dont think id worry about a copperhead, anyone got any knowledge about this. thanks rodney... ok, i took my sewing awl and wanted to see how much force it took to push it threw.  i could push the awl through with 1 finger, and very little pressure. now dont ask me what this means. i dont know how sharp those fangs are. do you?


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 19, 2011)

the r.o.c. said:


> just wondering how effective briar britches would be against rattler bites.  i dont think id worry about a copperhead, anyone got any knowledge about this. thanks rodney



you can buy briar pants that are snake proof!


----------



## southmtnbeagle (Feb 19, 2011)

I think the mules would be!!


----------



## Chuck Terry (Feb 19, 2011)

They would definitely help as do high top boots.    I have always heard that the thick cordura is effective against "typical stikes" (whatever that's worth) but that few companies say "snake proof" due to the liability they would be assuming by doing so.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 19, 2011)

I would hate to find out!!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Feb 19, 2011)

A fall from a deerstand and a heart attack and you survived I dont think a snake will hurt you


----------



## BackwoodsBrother (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never had em but I've heard good them about those pants. A good pair of boots would help too.


----------



## sramagesr (Feb 19, 2011)

I would hate to find out they don't stop them


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 19, 2011)

I usually wear snake chaps instead of briar britches. I can take them on and off when I'm driving and dont want the extra bulk.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 19, 2011)

Hardwood said:


> I usually wear snake chaps instead of briar britches. I can take them on and off when I'm driving and dont want the extra bulk.



I have both briar and snake chaps, when it gets warm you know which one I am wearing!


----------



## Johnny Mac (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope I never have to know if any snake proof stuff works or not


----------



## MrBull (Feb 19, 2011)

Most snake bites are below the knees so you can get those snake gaiters. They are about the cheapest and lightest way to go and they fold up so small you can stowe them away just about anywhere.


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 20, 2011)

You would not worry about Copperheads????? You better be worried about anything with fangs.  Last i checked they all sunk in skin about the same.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2011)

The fangs are about as sharp as a hypodermic needle. At least those that I have in my collection are. They all came from diamondbacks, but I would imagine that the other pit vipers fangs would compare. As far as trustin` plain old briar britches to stop a bite, nope, not one bit.


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 20, 2011)

X2 nic


----------



## MrBull (Feb 20, 2011)

About the only one that you dont have to worry much about is a coral snake because of the way their fangs are located in their jaws and because of their size. You almost have to stick your finger in their mouth to get bit. But they do have some serious venom.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 20, 2011)

I wear Mule overalls and occasionally a really long sharp briar makes its way through the britches. Thats enough to let me know the are made to be briar resistant not snake proof.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Feb 20, 2011)

from what ive studied about poison snakes in ga, copperheads have very tiny fangs. ive killed one that was 30" long and his fangs were very small.  google says copperhead cant bite through a good pair of blue jeans. but i dont wont to find out.  my whole question is while rabbit hunting if you were struck on the briar proof part would it  1. slow down the penetration 2. stop the fangs. 3. none of the above.  after i pushed my awl through without any real pressure, i dont think it would be any help to have the briar pants on.  thanks for all of the input, snake chaps for turkey season.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the small fangs may have a better chance of biting through any material.


----------



## luvtohunt (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wear the chaps and boots and you probably won't have to find out. I would not want to be the lab rat that the testing was done on. I do not like snakes of any kind, I wear snake boots and chaps and when I see the first one in the woods I hunt in, the season ends for me. The only good snake is a DEAD one.


----------

